# 20 years of IBS



## 50notgreat (Jun 24, 2017)

Hello all. I've had IBS for two decades since age 30. Major symptoms are unrelenting gas, frequent bowel movements (alternating between C and D), urgency gotta go now, and more frequently now sharts and all the fun that comes with them. When you have unrelenting gas distinguishing what is about to come out is important.

Had a lower scope done over 10 years ago (late 30s) and was told I had a fissure (which ended up healing) diverticulitis which I'm not aware of ever causing infection and nothing else structural of note. Doctor also labeled all my symptoms together as IBS.

My biggest concern now is the sharts. I use to get this couple times a year but now had over half dozen times in a few weeks. Somtimes when it happens i head to the toilet and I get little watery stool. Then an hour later i get perfectly normal stool. Then the next morning it's hard little balls.

I do searches and keep getting fecal incontinence hits but is it incontinence when you can control things coming out, but mistaken gas for something else? Anyone else get anything similar to what I described?

I've now got phobia to go to doctor and haven't gone in 5 years. I've even gone out and bought the life insurance with no medical exam required in case I have something before I check.

Side note: I suffer from anxiety/depression and took lorazepam for 10 years before quiting cold turkey 5 years ago. I know these issues still exist but gave up long ago on doctors throwing pills at me based on what the pharmaceutical rep had dropped off. I know that there is a strong link between these conditions and IBS.

Thanks for listening!


----------

